# Nov river crappies



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a couple of hours to kill Saturday morning, the Hocking was in good shape, so I hit the water for a short outing. I hit the usual spots where I tend to find crappies, and with the water being at a really low level, I caught practically all the fish in the deepest water I could find. Average size was 8-9" with the biggest being right at 13" in the Measure Net. That fish gave the 1wt a solid flex.


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful fish, bet they were a blast on the 1wt.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

If you don't mind me asking what did you catch them on?


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

bjicehockey said:


> If you don't mind me asking what did you catch them on?


Look at the second picture posted.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

bjicehockey said:


> If you don't mind me asking what did you catch them on?


Size 6 Murdich Minnow


----------

